# Truth About Vaping - Episode 2 "The Nicotine Misconception"



## Alex (4/5/15)

*Truth About Vaping - Episode 2 "The Nicotine Misconception" *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## zadiac (4/5/15)

I like these videos. Keep 'em coming as they come out. Thanks for the post bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Werner Beukes (5/5/15)

Alex said:


> *Truth About Vaping - Episode 2 "The Nicotine Misconception" *




It's so true. I explain this very same to so many people, amd then they realize that nicotine is not the problem at all. 
I will give you all a headsup over here: rembrand is currently trying their very best to ban e cigs from being used in shopping malls, ect, because they lose a serious amount of money due to so many people switching over to vapers.
We must simply fight back everybody! I love this forum, and think we can really invite more people, and I'll share this forum on my FB too. 

Blessings to all, and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (5/5/15)

Werner Beukes said:


> It's so true. I explain this very same to so many people, amd then they realize that nicotine is not the problem at all.
> I will give you all a headsup over here: rembrand is currently trying their very best to ban e cigs from being used in shopping malls, ect, because they lose a serious amount of money due to so many people switching over to vapers.
> We must simply fight back everybody! I love this forum, and think we can really invite more people, and I'll share this forum on my FB too.
> 
> Blessings to all, and happy vaping!



Welcome to the forum @Werner Beukes 
I do appreciate your enthusiasm and offer to invite more people to benefit from the forum. Thanks. Great spirit you have!

When you have a moment, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

Many thanks


----------

